# Jig help needed



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm building some stairs. I need to make a jig that will allow me to cut identically located, and spaced, dadoes in opposing stringers. Any ideas as to the best way to do this?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

BrianS said:


> I'm building some stairs. I need to make a jig that will allow me to cut identically located, and spaced, dadoes in opposing stringers. Any ideas as to the best way to do this?


Hi Brian:

I've go to do this myself later this spring. I have 5 sets of steps and stairs that I have to make. I was thinking I'd try something new. I was going to do a layout using my framing square but use that to create a template that will serve as a single step master. Then, I'd move the template down the stringer one step at a time.

The RouterWorkshop/OakPark also have instructions on how to lay out a set of stairs and there are other information sites on the 'net. I'm also sure there are people here who have done it and certainly older posts with "stairs" that can be searched.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Ron, I fabricated up a nice, or so I thought, jig to do exactly this. And it worked GREAT, but for just one side. I attempted to make a jig for the opposite side and failed to match the angle exactly, resulting in firewood. 

I got wondering if there wasn't a method that would do both sides, and also reference the previously cut dadoe so all spacing would be equal.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm hoping to learn something here, never having built stairs but I'm naively thinking you want to cut mirror-image dados on the two stringers. If you were to made a template with carefully planned fixed reference points (such as the edge of the 2x's) and were to mount and route it to one board and them attach it to another with the former-top of the template towards the 2x, as long as your template cuts for your dados were square with the wood and the wood flat, they should be mirror images of each other *inherantly*.

Of course, if the 2x's were warped or twisted, all bets are off.

I am often rightly chastised for making something overly complex but this is anything *but* complex and I can't think of any reason to make it more so.

Am I missing something here, folks!

I've used this technique for other things in the past...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi BrianS

Here's a very simple one from the boys of the RWS...
====
Also a shot of the closed end type, it's done the same way but with more slots.

Stairs video below
http://www.woodworkingchannel.com/dolphin/vidego_video_library.php
======



BrianS said:


> I'm building some stairs. I need to make a jig that will allow me to cut identically located, and spaced, dadoes in opposing stringers. Any ideas as to the best way to do this?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

BigJimAK said:


> I'm hoping to learn something here, never having built stairs but I'm naively thinking you want to cut mirror-image dados on the two stringers. If you were to made a template with carefully planned fixed reference points (such as the edge of the 2x's) and were to mount and route it to one board and them attach it to another with the former-top of the template towards the 2x, as long as your template cuts for your dados were square with the wood and the wood flat, they should be mirror images of each other *inherantly*.
> 
> Of course, if the 2x's were warped or twisted, all bets are off.
> 
> ...


hi Jim,

im not saying your answer is over complex, but its really hard to tell what you mean. 

maybe you could use paintnet to show us a picture what you mean. i am trying to follow, but terribly confused.

sometimes we all post something and know what we mean, but we confuse others. i know ive been guilty of this myself.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks BobJ,

that helps a lot!


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

THIS quick search on the net reveals lots of shop made stair jigs. Lots of good ideas. I have used the Porter Cable one with good results too.

Do excuse the bad humour on the link. :lol:


----------



## tigerhellmaker (Sep 13, 2009)

BearLeeAlive said:


> Do excuse the bad humour on the link. :lol:


Cool stuff


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

BearLeeAlive said:


> THIS quick search on the net reveals lots of shop made stair jigs. Lots of good ideas. I have used the Porter Cable one with good results too.
> 
> Do excuse the bad humour on the link. :lol:


Jim:

It's not humour. My father-in-law was a "menuisier." It was nothing for him to open up his tool box in the living room and start doing something in front of the TV. Because "doing it in the basement" was boring. And, yes, the house exploded and the air was genuinely frigid for days but that didn't even slow him down.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Levon,

Thanks for the chance to explain... 

Rather than re-sketch what BJ has so clear in his picture, I'm going to reference his attachment. If you look at the low template in his picture, it's marked "left side".

If you place the template, "left side" up on top of the left stringer (left looking down the stairs) and cut your dados and then move it to the right stringer with the "left side" against the stringer and cut those dados, you'll end up with mirror image dados. Since you've previously marked out the stringers to space the steps properly and carefully aligned your template before cutting, you're done!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Makes perfect sense Jim. No need to make two.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

What can I say, Levon... Try as I might (even including a picture I borrowed from BJ's post), I seem to be unable to explain things in a way that you understand... it must be me. I'll try to remember this in the future, leaving responses to your posts to those whose responses you understand..


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Jim,

the pictures help a lot. thanks,


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Well, finally got the chance to finish this yesterday.... Yes, I know, took a long time, even had to start over at least once....  

And, just so Harry will leave me some peace, I took pics. :sarcastic:

First off, the jig. I made one little change to what was suggested and that was to route a 1/4" groove to put a couple of 1/4" thick pieces of wood in. This way, I would always reference the side of the stringer at the same angle. It worked very well. The "almost" finished product... not sure if I'm going to bother with a finish, or leave it natural... probably just paint it if anything. And, the last pic is of the bit I used... a 3/8 straight bit, that was BRAND NEW when I started. The pic is a bit out of focus, but you can clearly see the broken corner and the gouge on the other side.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well done Brian, only yesterday I asked Glenmore if he knew how you were progressing with the ladder, and here it is, all finished. In spite of the odd trauma, I'm sure that you enjoyed making it.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I did enjoy it Harry, and it was an education too. One minor little adjustments is still required... I miscalculated the angle I cut on the bottom for the feet to sit flat on the floor. And, I think I'm going to put the gate hinges on that we discussed. Other than that, I call it done.


----------

